# [H] HE, TK, Malifaux, Circle [W] Dwarfs



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Greetings all,

Thaks for looking.

I'm having a small clear out of modelling stuff and would like to put the following up for trade/sale

High Elves
2 'converted' eagles 
16 IoB Swordmasters 
20 Archers 
35 Spearmen 
2 x IoB Mage 

Tomb Kings 
2 Sphinx's 
Casket of Souls 
2 Scorpions 
Liche Priests (1 foot, 1 mounted) 
2 TK (Sword & Shield, Halberd)

Malifaux 
Lady Justice Boxset with Totem
Rasputina Boxset with Totem 

Warmachine/Hordes
Circle Orboros Boxset (metal)


WANTS 
DWARFS
BFSP Miners x 24
BFSP Slayer x 1
Unassembled Quarrellers Box x 2
Hammerers x 20
Grudge Throwers x 2


----------

